# Booted Up the Backside By Technology...



## mosaix (Apr 29, 2016)

_Boots stands accused of “trying to deceive the public”, after a letter sent to the Guardian purporting to be from an independent pharmacist was found to have been processed and extensively revised by the retailer’s senior executives._

Independent' pharmacist's letter edited by Boots senior execs

_Submitted this week by a self-described “independent pharmacist”, the letter takes issue with the Guardian’s “portrayal of Boots” for doing “damage ... to a profession I love”. 


In an investigation published earlier this month, the Guardian revealed how managers at Britain’s biggest chain of chemists have been forcing staff to milk NHS schemes to increase company profits. The correspondent adds: “My plea is that some balance is put back into your articles.” _

_..._

_*The letter was emailed for publication as a Word document. On opening, it turned out to have a string of edits, amendments and corrections left in as “track changes”. The changes were made by Laura Vergani, a vice-president at Walgreens Boots Alliance, the multinational company that owns Boots.*_

I just love it when something like this happens.


----------

